# Absturz in Grafikanwendungen



## aquila (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Elsa Erazor III pro Grafikkarte und seit neuesten wenn ich in ein Spiel gehe stürtzt mein Computer immer ab... 

Ich habe Win2000 aber er stürzt auch in Spielen ab das auf dieses Betriebssystem funktionieren sollte. 

Aber nicht nur in Spielen sondern z.B. auch im 3D-Studio-Max...

Es funktioniert ganz kurz und dann bleibt das Bild stehen und der Computer stürzt ab!

Meine Vermutung ist das der Speicher von der Grafikkarte was hat, aber bitte sagt mir das
das nicht wahr ist. 

Was könnte es sonst sein?? Was kann ich machen??

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Virtual Freak (22. Juli 2002)

*und wieder einmal*

tippe ich schwer auf die überhitzung des grafik chips...
probier mal ob sich das besser verhält wenn das gehäuse offen is oder duch n zusatzläfter cooler bleibt...
die symtome sprechen voll für das...
ansonsten läuft der pc stabil..erst wenn der 3d teil der graka anspringt gehts abwärts..oder??


Greetz VF


----------



## aquila (22. Juli 2002)

überhitzung kann nicht sein... Habe optimale Kühlung und das Gehäuse ist auch offen... ansonsten läuft der pc stabil ja...


----------



## Freaky (22. Juli 2002)

hast ein treiber update gemacht ? (grakka & directX)

mfg 
freaky


----------



## aquila (22. Juli 2002)

nein, gar nicht... und das größte Problem ist ja das Elsa Pleite gegangen ist... und offiziel nicht mehr gibt, also habe ich auch keinen Support!


----------



## sam (22. Juli 2002)

ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/msdos/mirrors/ftp.elsa.de/GRAPHICS


----------

